# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo ik ben Fred

## Fred 66

Hallo allemaal ik ben Fred ben 66 jaar

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Fred, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Tot ziens op het forum en een fijne dag toegewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

